# crow sounds



## mossb835 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm hopeing someone could tell me about a crow call I'm hearing here in N.H. I've 
been hunting crows since the early 70's and I can't seam to remember hearing 
this one until recently. Nor can I find anything on the web about it.
It sounds a woodpecker or telephone ringer. A series of 5to 6 clicks 
(moderate soft tone) ending in a slight higher pitch. They make two of these 
sounds back to back in rapid fire.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have over 30 crow sounds for my caller. The only clicking one is "Fun and Frolic".


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Did you download all of your sounds off of the internet? I have a foxpro- snow crow and can not find any sounds to download!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, I actually bought them all from FoxPro. There are several crow sounds on the purchase list. There is also a pack of 10 crow sounds. Of the 10 sounds I use 5 frequently. I believe it's Bob Aronsohn Sound Pack. Worth the $25. Go to purchase sounds and on the bottom of the pge is the Bon Aronsohn sounds.


----------

